# J'ai acheté un SE 1 40



## core (20 Septembre 2004)

Pour 5 euros dans une brocante, maintenant faut que je trouve quelque chose a faire avec   

des idées ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

core a dit:
			
		

> Pour 5 euros dans une brocante, maintenant faut que je trouve quelque chose a faire avec
> 
> des idées ?


ajoute de la ram, mets le en réseau ? il peut faire une jolie horloge non ?ou une caisse pour ton chat ?


----------



## mfay (20 Septembre 2004)

Un compresseur de divx (1 année pour 1 film)


----------



## thib8500 (20 Septembre 2004)

ma réponse va peut-être paraître bête, mais, bon, je la donne quand-même : tu peux faire tout simplement ce que les gens faisaient avec quand c'était le dernier cri, c-à-d de la bureautique et quelques jeux sympa. Même si ta question était juste pour le fun, elle semble soulever un problème avec l'informatique. Quid de l'adéquation entre la machine et les besoins. Mon 8500 AV fait-il moins bien qu'avant pour l'acquisition vidéo ?...


----------



## cygwin (20 Septembre 2004)

core a dit:
			
		

> Pour 5 euros dans une brocante, ...


Tu t'es fait avoir   Trop cher :hein:


----------



## mad'doc (20 Septembre 2004)

thib8500 a dit:
			
		

> Mon 8500 AV fait-il moins bien qu'avant pour l'acquisition vidéo ?...


Non, il fait pareil, sauf que les plus récents savent faire mieux et/ou plus rapidement.
Après, c'est une question besoins/budget


----------



## elpedro (21 Septembre 2004)

core a dit:
			
		

> Pour 5 euros dans une brocante, maintenant faut que je trouve quelque chose a faire avec
> 
> des idées ?



Joue à Dark Castle et à Suflepuck, ya que ca de vrai sur un SE ;-)
Sinon installe after dark avec le plug aquarium et t'auras un super aquarium... en noir & blanc   
Sers toi en comme agenda ou comme minuteur sinon... yavait pleins de petits programmes super utiles dans le menu pomme à ajouter !


----------



## Langellier (22 Septembre 2004)

core a dit:
			
		

> Pour 5 euros dans une brocante, maintenant faut que je trouve quelque chose a faire avec
> 
> des idées ?


Bonjour

J'ai les 2 modèles de SE.
Deux bons outils pour montrer la frugalité et aussi l'impact éducatif desvieux jeux 
des années 80 : Mombasa, macLuff...., tous les Jeux du club Pom   (1990) et aussi des logiciels comme Cabri géomètre (première version).

Idéal pour critiquer les obèsiciels


----------



## core (22 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour ces infos !!


----------



## xchaps (22 Septembre 2004)

Sinon t'instal os X dessus, après avoir fait un overclock du processeur et rajouté une carte fille en G5, tu met une deuxiéme carte graphique (je te conseil la nvidia qui gére deux écrans 30 pouces, un bon DDur et te voila avec un SE qui fera palir pas mal d'utilisateur mac


----------



## core (22 Septembre 2004)

j'avias pensé le refroidir à l'azote liquide aussi


----------



## mad'doc (22 Septembre 2004)

xchaps a dit:
			
		

> Sinon t'instal os X dessus, après avoir fait un overclock du processeur et rajouté une carte fille en G5, tu met une deuxiéme carte graphique (je te conseil la nvidia qui gére deux écrans 30 pouces, un bon DDur et te voila avec un SE qui fera palir pas mal d'utilisateur mac


Bah oui ! Faut au moins ça pour afficher en noir et blanc !


----------



## elpedro (22 Septembre 2004)

L'overclock de SE, on en parle pas assez


----------



## mad'doc (22 Septembre 2004)

elpedro a dit:
			
		

> L'overclock de SE, on en parle pas assez


Oui, ça marche même mieux que le G5, il paraît


----------



## mistercz100 (21 Octobre 2013)

core a dit:


> Pour 5 euros dans une brocante, maintenant faut que je trouve quelque chose a faire avec
> 
> des idées ?




dire que certains les mettent a 200 euros sur le bon coin actuellement ( sans arriver à les vendre ) , ç part plutôt à 30/60 e !


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2013)

Tu trouveras plein de soft sur les sites d'abandonware aussi. Et il y a plein de jeux sympa.

Après pour le productif, il y avait de quoi faire mais les formats de fichiers sont assez anciens et beaucoup ont disparus ...


----------



## sofizabel (23 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
avec un "intégré" comme ClarisWorks, on peut utiliser cette machine pour le courrier ou la comptabilité. elle suffit amplement, et n'est pas encombrante.
de plus c'est un bel objet. et pour le relier à une imprimante USB, il existe des adaptateur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> et pour le relier à une imprimante USB, il existe des adaptateur.



:mouais: Tu aurais un exemple ? Parce que l'adaptateur inverse, je m'en souviens bien, mais celui là, ça ne me dit rien du tout


----------

